# Anyone knows a good Chiropractic in Dubai?



## P. Keith

I'm new here in Dubai and it's a very multi-culture place that I don't know what to expect. I'm sort of scared to venture out and do a trial and error (especially since we are talking about SPINE). 

I'm just really looking for a Chiropractor to adjust my spine for the following reasons:

I have scoliosis that we want to correct
I experience some joint, muscle, back, and neck pain from time to time
Most importantly, my body is so stiff from work that I want to get the stress out

I saw some hospitals for Chiropractic but I don't want to go to a huge community. As much as possible, I would like to make a personal connection to my doctor.

But does anyone know the general price for this?

Thank you!!! :fingerscrossed:  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BedouGirl

Dubai Physiotherapy Clinic and Up and Running both have good reputations. They have osteos, not sure about chiropractors.


----------



## nite

from my experience, the chiropractors that you will find in Dubai are horrible with nearly no skill. Many are woman who do not have the strength or technique to adjust. They will just hand you off to an assistant who will throw some electrolysis pads on you, give you a crap massage, then the "Dr." will come in and try to adjust you. They will then go on to tell you how you need therapy 3 times a week, pull out a rate sheet, then offer you a discount. It's pathetic. Stick with a good Physiotherapist or Osteo and hope for the best. The Chiropractors here are horrendously bad.


----------



## TT365

There has to be at least one decent Chiropractor here?


----------



## nite

TT365 said:


> There has to be at least one decent Chiropractor here?


If you find one, please let me know. I'm 0 - 3 so far.


----------



## w_man

nite said:


> from my experience, the chiropractors that you will find in Dubai are horrible with nearly no skill. Many are woman who do not have the strength or technique to adjust. They will just hand you off to an assistant who will throw some electrolysis pads on you, give you a crap massage, then the "Dr." will come in and try to adjust you. They will then go on to tell you how you need therapy 3 times a week, pull out a rate sheet, then offer you a discount. It's pathetic. Stick with a good Physiotherapist or Osteo and hope for the best. The Chiropractors here are horrendously bad.


I had this exact same experience with an 'American trained' chiropractor here. Had some positive reviews online for him but the experience was frighteningly similar to what Nite said. 

I ended up at Up And Running and used a Physio and Osteo combo for my lower back issue. Worked out much better.


----------



## P. Keith

*Right*

Thank you for your replies!

This is why I'm avoiding huge communities like a hospital. I'd like to reserve this establishment for emergencies as much as possible. :eyebrows::rofl:

I want to have a good relation with my doctor and I can't achieve this if the Doc will ship me off to someone, some assistant, not even look at me in the eye as they do their thing, and then shoo me off! 

Do you know the rates, though?


----------



## beeniedubai

my husband was looking for a chiropractor but couldn't find one that didn't look/feel/sound a bit shady....

he went to the mirdif physio center in uptown mirdif and sees a fabulous physical therapist there names Wasim who has been excellent.

hope that helps-- good luck!


----------



## P. Keith

beeniedubai said:


> my husband was looking for a chiropractor but couldn't find one that didn't look/feel/sound a bit shady....
> 
> he went to the mirdif physio center in uptown mirdif and sees a fabulous physical therapist there names Wasim who has been excellent.
> 
> hope that helps-- good luck!


Thank you for your help! I was just thinking that Mirdif is a bit on the opposite direction of where I live though. I live in JLT.


----------



## P. Keith

Oh, oh, oh. I was just recommended by a friend to a Chiropractor here in JLT. She said one of her colleagues has been going to this doctor for quite some time now and is very happy with her. I'll get the details of the doctor later!

Let's hope I get to be satisfied with the doctor, too!


----------



## TT365

Please let this work out for the sake of my poor back


----------



## P. Keith

TT365 said:


> Please let this work out for the sake of my poor back


I was supposed to reply as soon as I saw her yesterday but I kept forgetting! :confused2::confused2::confused2:

Anyway... So I went to this chiropractic clinic in Almas Tower in JLT. You know the tallest building erected right in the middle of JLT? I thought for sure it was in a cluster so I got lost a few rounds before getting it right. Turned out it didn't belong to a cluster.

Moving on...

The doctor was very nice! She asked me questions, got my history, we even chatted for quite some time. She was very personal and it was good because she tried to connect with me, you know? It was like talking to a long lost friend, seriously. 

Sorry, I'm singing praises here. It's just, my experience was so different from all other before (here in Dubai anyway, though not chiropractic clinic) where I was treated coldly, handed off to some corner, told by a snappish assistant that I will receive a call back in a few days... _(I have a bad experience when I had bad bowel movements and the doctor told me "It's normal" and after arguing for a while finally said "maybe you got food poisoning" wrote a prescription and got my money.) _Is that normal here in Dubai??? 

On to my experience. I instantly felt good right after that session. The difference was so vast that I can't find the right words.

I know for sure though that I will be coming back there for maintenance.

I'm new here and I don't know if I can post her mobile phone here? Let me know if you need it.


----------



## P. Keith

Can I post her number here in the forum for those who are in need of it? I strongly recommend her. I heard she was also Anthony Robbins life coach.


----------



## FourAgreements

Can I have her contact info please? If you prefer you can PM me.

I've been wanting to see a chiro since I moved to Dubai, but of course having my own previous experiences and preconceived notions about which countries produce the best practitioners, and not wanting to get caught up in a maintenance loop with some of the above-described 'professionals'... well, I've been putting it off.

Would love to have her info, as long as she wasn't trying to push life coaching on you at the same time?

Thanks!




P. Keith said:


> Can I post her number here in the forum for those who are in need of it? I strongly recommend her. I heard she was also Anthony Robbins life coach.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed

google total health almas tower....details on there lads and ladies.


Looks like you can claim it back on insurance as well, and they offer discounts for bulk bookings.


----------



## rsinner

OP may be genuine, but he has posted only on this one thread. Also, the OP and the particular chiropractor are both from the same country.
Again, to re-emphasize, this may be a genuine recommendation but no way to verify.


----------



## BedouGirl

rsinner said:


> OP may be genuine, but he has posted only on this one thread. Also, the OP and the particular chiropractor are both from the same country. Again, to re-emphasize, this may be a genuine recommendation but no way to verify.


Well said. New forum members may not post recommendations, however, there is nothing to stop you communicating via PM.


----------



## P. Keith

BedouGirl said:


> Well said. New forum members may not post recommendations, however, there is nothing to stop you communicating via PM.


Oh, alright. Then I'm not going to post her info here.


----------



## P. Keith

rsinner said:


> OP may be genuine, but he has posted only on this one thread. Also, the OP and the particular chiropractor are both from the same country.
> Again, to re-emphasize, this may be a genuine recommendation but no way to verify.


Yeap! And it's good for me that we're from the same country! Reason why she was recommended to me in the first place, I think. 

Oh, and because I already found answers on other threads, like about visa and salary package (so why would I post again, right?). But I didn't see any thread about a chiropractor. And I heard that this is a good community to obtain information. :eyebrows:


----------



## telecompro

Is this Dr. Helle Kærskov ?


----------



## Jamie123

Hi guy, just posting my experience with Chiropractors in Dubai. Be careful of frauds, some of the practitioners will tend to extend your treatment while charging outrageous fees. Chiropractic has never proven to be a real science and the title doctor is only given as courtesy. 
I had a bad experience with one Chiropractor - i was suffering from pains in my hands, i was treated for something else. This resulted in me having more problems while getting poorer ! Most of the practitioners in the small villas along Al Wasl road are more after your money than your health. 
Take care, your health is the most precious thing which you have - you are putting your trust in such a person who can abuse it !


----------



## Jamie123

Dear Keith, 
please do a search on chiropractic abuse - there are a lot of articles on the schemes run by chiropractors to make you think that you need 'maintenance' !. I had a very bad experience with chiropractors, i was naive. I am now on my quest to try and educate people on the practice. 
The final decision stays with you, but do some research. 

There are a lot of risks associated with chiropractic treatment. Read the book (or articles related to): Chiropractic Abuse: An Insider’s Lament.

All the very best. Take care.


----------



## vinice13

Hi could you tell me how much is the rate? i need to see a chiropractor also due to my scoliosis but unfortunately I'm on a budget right now.. 

thanks..hoping for your immediate reply...


----------



## notdave

Chiropracotors... I mean?? Seriously... In a world of quackery and frauds... you're looking for the best quacks you can find??

Quackwatch
Quackometer
A bit on the Simon Singh Case (Guardian... I know... but...)
A warning from NHS UK

Why people hang onto this type of imaginary crap is unbelievable to me... Perhaps you just need:
a) Some crystals
b) leeches
c) drinking some water that contains 1 billionth part of a billionth of another billionth of some poison
Or just
d) a pat on the head and somebody to tell you to stop wasting your money on healy feely ****e.

I thought we lived in enlightened times.

Maybe it's just the vapours...


----------



## notdave

nite said:


> from my experience, the chiropractors that you will find in Dubai are horrible with nearly no skill. Many are woman who do not have the strength or technique to adjust. They will just hand you off to an assistant who will throw some electrolysis pads on you, give you a crap massage, then the "Dr." will come in and try to adjust you. They will then go on to tell you how you need therapy 3 times a week, pull out a rate sheet, then offer you a discount. It's pathetic. Stick with a good Physiotherapist or Osteo and hope for the best. The Chiropractors here are horrendously bad.


Perhaps that is because chiropracy requires no qualifications??

Perhaps consulting a suitably qualified medical professional (that doesn't refer you to their quack friend for a few shekels) may be a better idea??


----------

